# ProCar Belfast - a new Reflection Perfection Stockist



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

We wanted to let you know that we have a stockist now in Belfast:



Contact Davey on: 028 9069 1099
Or visit: 272-274 Ormeau Road, Belfast, BT7 2GB
The website is: www.procarbelfast.co.uk

This is a picture of the reflection on Davey's Golf R32 after a coat of Connoisseur Polish & Wax and topped with Connoisseur Final Finish, stunning if you ask me.










The Reflection Perfection Team


----------

